# SP Yeast Choice



## scurry64 (Feb 13, 2016)

I started my first batch of SP last night. So far, so good. The SG is 1.074.

I don't have a slurry available. I will make a starter this evening and pitch in the morning.

I have these 2 yeasts available. I won't be able to get to the store and pick up another. Which of these 2 gives me the best chance of success? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Arne (Feb 15, 2016)

I would use the cote des blanc. No good reason, but I have used it quite a bit on fruit wines and have good luck with it. I havn't used much of the lalvin yeasts. There again, no reason, started out with the red star yeast and have found no real reason to change. Arne.


----------



## reefman (Feb 15, 2016)

cote des blanc has worked well for me also.
I've never tried Lalvin K1-V116. I've used lalvin EC-1118 many times.


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 15, 2016)

I went with the Lalvin because I had to start my starter before I got any responses. I made the starter according to Jack Keller's instructions using the SP "must". It appears to be fermenting fine about 30 hours after pitching. I've never done a primary without a lid and airlock before, so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Chessdunk (Feb 16, 2016)

Have not made SP but have used lalvin 212 with minimal nutrient and it still finished my fermentation in 5 days. The key I think is the starter. If you are concerned try feeding it gradually i.e. feed your SP must to your starter at 2 hours interval Keller has recommended this and I tried it with my orange wine, seem to be working... that wine fermented dry in 5 days. Good luck.


----------



## Rmarsh (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a batch of SP that I'm going to pitch tonight, was also going to go with the Lalvin V1116, glad you used it and it's taken off!


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 9, 2016)

Rmarsh said:


> I have a batch of SP that I'm going to pitch tonight, was also going to go with the Lalvin V1116, glad you used it and it's taken off!



The 1116 did a heck of a job. One of the fastest ferments I've seen. I think it was done in less than 4 days.

Unfortunately, I'm dealing with pectin haze now, although it probably wasn't because of the yeast. I'll rack, add pectic enzyme and be patient.


----------



## Arne (Mar 10, 2016)

scurry64 said:


> I went with the Lalvin because I had to start my starter before I got any responses. I made the starter according to Jack Keller's instructions using the SP "must". It appears to be fermenting fine about 30 hours after pitching. I've never done a primary without a lid and airlock before, so my fingers are crossed.



LOL. Great reason to use it. Skeeter pee tends to stay cloudy. Usually if you do like the recipe says and hit it with sparkaloid it will clear in a couple of days. Also, let it sit and degas some. Clears much easier when most of the gas is gone. Arne.


----------



## Rmarsh (Mar 10, 2016)

Arne said:


> LOL. Great reason to use it. Skeeter pee tends to stay cloudy. Usually if you do like the recipe says and hit it with sparkaloid it will clear in a couple of days. Also, let it sit and degas some. Clears much easier when most of the gas is gone. Arne.



Do you let it degas before adding the sparkaloid, or after? I'm guessing you degas first but I don't want to make assumptions...


----------



## Arne (Mar 11, 2016)

Rmarsh said:


> Do you let it degas before adding the sparkaloid, or after? I'm guessing you degas first but I don't want to make assumptions...



Yep, when you get it degassed it clears much easier. The sparkaloid will usually clear it with some gas in it, tho. Arne.


----------



## Rmarsh (Apr 20, 2016)

Has anyone used Premier Cuvee for their SP? I have a few packets in the fridge so I'd figure I would use one for my next batch.


----------



## endorphine44 (Jul 25, 2016)

I've started using Mangrove Jack's M02 cider yeast for mine, I think it gives it a better flavor than 1118 did. I also add a 15oz bottle of lime juice to the recipe (half up front, half with the 3rd bottle of lemon). 

http://www.rebelbrewer.com/shop/brewing-ingredients/yeast/dry-yeast/cider-yeast-m02


----------

